# little boat vs big boat



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

i went fishing on my buddy 25 ft boat sun. about 9am we were heading tward the ramada and cape henry on the search for stripers. once we got out of the bay we ran into some heavy fog visibility being aobut 50-100 yards at the most. we were getting kinda scared since we didn't have any radar on the boat. was kinda scared about one of those big cargo ships coming through. but we thought that if one was close he would see us on their radar and wither call us on the radio or sound it's horn. well guess what. out of nowhere about 75yards straight in front of us hauling but, a huge cargo ship. we cut sharp left and missed it by aobut 50 yards or so. my buddy was like dang that was close. but to come right n front of us came a 5-6 ft ship wake. of baby we got airborn. non the less that was the closest i would ever want to be to one of them bad boys


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

yeah, those things are scary enoughf when thier comin' into the bay... can't image what thier like out there


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

scary very scary


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

The large ship will have a blind spot in an area near it. You have to be some distance away from it in order for them to pick you up on radar.

You were lucky you did not run over.

I had a simialr experience when in my boat - a large container ship was outside the shipping channel when he happened upon me. For sure he saw me, for sure he'll steer away from me. Nope. Had to accelerate the boat with all lure still in the water just to get away. Not really a close call for us, but un-nerving.

Lou


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Good reason to seek 20 feet of water in a fog bank. Those big boys can't go that shallow. Of course the fish are in 50 feet of water.

One of the guys on tidal fish has a tale of a dead motor at Cape Henry and a 50 foot miss. I bet he had to change his underware when he got home.

Tom


----------



## tw (May 1, 2003)

Kinda makes me re-think the kayak thing.
Tim


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

those huge cargo ships and navy ships have an enormous blind spot directly in front of them... even if they see you a mile away, they most likely will not change their course... it is the smaller boats responsibility to avoid them. Think about it... they aren't going to attempt to swerve and damage their million+ dollar ship just because someone wants to anchor in their channel. best way to find out their intentions is through vhf... in foggy conditions all ships and boats are supposed to sound their horn every minute...


----------



## fcbandgdog (Dec 14, 2004)

Sounds like your buddy needs to take the Coast Guard Boating Safety Course...

Everyone needs to know the "Rules of the Road"

You guys are lucky that you are still alive.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Ditto!*



fcbandgdog said:


> Sounds like your buddy needs to take the Coast Guard Boating Safety Course...
> 
> Everyone needs to know the "Rules of the Road"
> 
> You guys are lucky that you are still alive.


 .....Tightlines


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

You should see what a sub does when it comes up. Or one of those HoverCraft Landing vessels that the navy uses... JAM


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

yeah my nieghbor told me once off of N.C. a sub surfaced really close to them, if that was me, I woulda' sh#$ myself....


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

we've come close to a hover craft to


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

ribs54 said:


> we've come close to a hover craft to


I would think that that would have "blown you away" .


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

if they had been "blowing" as they should have, you would have heard them 5 mis out...sound travels well in fog...they will not stop or change course...subs are another matter...i was on a chareter 20-25 miles out and a sub came up 75-100 yds from us...neat and spooky at the same time(remember japanese fishing boat)...play safe in the channel...if it kills you its your fault, by law...


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

A friend of mine was fishing in the Philipenes and he said a sub passed him at about 30 feet.


----------

